# Average rate for installation?



## Charles

Can anyone tell me the going rate per yard for installation of a textured wallcovering like "Johns Manville Textra" or "Tassoglas"?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

$40 a square ft( wall space)


----------



## Charles

HomeGuardPaints said:


> $40 a square ft( wall space)


 
HOLY S**T! Are you serious? Why so much?


----------



## Charles

HomeGuardPaints said:


> $40 a square ft( wall space)


Are you talking material itself? Im looking for the install price. $40.00/sqft of wall is obviously wrong.

Can anyone with some experience with this help me out?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints

well if your not doing for that, then i lump you in with the $200 a room guys


----------



## TooledUp

HomeGuardPaints said:


> $40 a square ft( wall space)


Plus glue/paste at a decent markup and I always add a $200.00 per room insurance against peeling.

Remember to add on wall prep amd sizing at $2.50 sf as well.

BTW, great avatar HGP


----------



## Charles

HomeGuardPaints said:


> well if your not doing for that, then i lump you in with the $200 a room guys


In Canada, or Toronto I should say, our installers make $500-$600 a day doing standard vinyl. We supply material. I haven't worked with this particular product before. I thought I would get some idea's before I price because I know it not your usual vinyl.

I have 15,000sqft or 1200sqyrds to do. I know 2 or 3 decent installers can finish this up in 2-3 weeks. They have before with vinyl.

At $40.00sqft/wall, thats $600,000.00! You obviously don't do alot of paper or volume.

Anyone else?


----------



## ProWallGuy

Tassoglas in my experience is a much slower install than vinyl. Also you need to wear long sleeves IE protect yourself from the fiberglass which will come off. 

I'm not a user of "going rates" because your rate of install and my rate of install will be completely different. Lets just assume I can install 500 sf of said product in a 8 hour day. And lets say you can install only 300 sf per day. If I tell you my "going rate", and you use it to price a job, you could or will lose your ass. Get my drift?

Ask the installers you will use to let you know how much they can realistically install in a given time frame.


----------



## Charles

Thanks ProWall. Thats exactly what I did. I am not a pro with installing paper, but alot of my high rise and gov. projects have it.


----------



## Paul Bellingham

How do I ask a question regarding wallpaper paste staining through the paper?
Sorry I am a new member of your web site and have not done this before.


Thanks Paul B.


----------



## Workaholic

Paul Bellingham said:


> How do I ask a question regarding wallpaper paste staining through the paper?
> Sorry I am a new member of your web site and have not done this before.
> 
> 
> Thanks Paul B.


Paul, are you a professional or is this a DIY project?


----------



## ProWallGuy

Paul Bellingham said:


> How do I ask a question regarding wallpaper paste staining through the paper?
> Sorry I am a new member of your web site and have not done this before.
> 
> 
> Thanks Paul B.


Go here and click New Topic.


----------



## Paul Bellingham

Sean, I have been a painting and decorating contractor since 1973,I did not do this particular job but have been asked to correct it,The person who installed the high end paper paper,used Shur Stick clear strippable paste. It looks like the paste never dried,or how paper would look about an hour after installation. The paper has been up for about four months. I am assuming the paste used was not correct. I have asked a few other wallcovering professionals about this problem and they all concur. I am just looking for a few other opinions or suggestions. The surface the paper was hung over was new sheetrock that had been primed with PVA which is a no no for wallcovering application. The PVA was applied by the sheetrocker to protect his level 5 finish. We applied Shields wallpaper primer over the PVA , and the wallpaper person hired by the clients decorator hung the paper, The hanger claims the primer is the cause of the staining. is this possable? I believe the problem is the paste.

Any professional opinions would be most appreciated.
Thanks Paul B.


----------



## Workaholic

Paul Bellingham said:


> Sean, I have been a painting and decorating contractor since 1973,I did not do this particular job but have been asked to correct it,The person who installed the high end paper paper,used Shur Stick clear strippable paste. It looks like the paste never dried,or how paper would look about an hour after installation. The paper has been up for about four months. I am assuming the paste used was not correct. I have asked a few other wallcovering professionals about this problem and they all concur. I am just looking for a few other opinions or suggestions. The surface the paper was hung over was new sheetrock that had been primed with PVA which is a no no for wallcovering application. The PVA was applied by the sheetrocker to protect his level 5 finish. We applied Shields wallpaper primer over the PVA , and the wallpaper person hired by the clients decorator hung the paper, The hanger claims the primer is the cause of the staining. is this possable? I believe the problem is the paste.
> 
> Any professional opinions would be most appreciated.
> Thanks Paul B.


Paul, welcome to painttalk.
I do not do any wall paper projects other than the occasional removal. The members that do do wall paper on this forum speak highly of Gaurds as use of a primer, I am sure that some paper projects spec a required paste and primer for proper installation. I am not really able to say as far as if it is the primer or paste that is causing the bleed through. Do you have pics? 

I would suggests going to the page PWG recommended and starting a new thread by using the forum tools button near the top of the page. If you start a new thread you will get a lot more responses for your situation than jumping off this older thread. 

PWG is a paper hanger and could add a lot more insight to your problem than I can, we have a number of wall paper guys on this forum and I am sure you can get some better answers from some of them. 

Here is that link to the page again. 


ProWallGuy said:


> Go here and click New Topic.


----------



## chrisn

The members that do do wall paper on this forum speak highly of Gaurds as use of a primer,

Gardz


----------



## ProWallGuy

Paul Bellingham said:


> Sean, I have been a painting and decorating contractor since 1973,I did not do this particular job but have been asked to correct it,The person who installed the high end paper paper,used Shur Stick clear strippable paste. It looks like the paste never dried,or how paper would look about an hour after installation. The paper has been up for about four months. I am assuming the paste used was not correct. I have asked a few other wallcovering professionals about this problem and they all concur. I am just looking for a few other opinions or suggestions. The surface the paper was hung over was new sheetrock that had been primed with PVA which is a no no for wallcovering application. The PVA was applied by the sheetrocker to protect his level 5 finish. We applied Shields wallpaper primer over the PVA , and the wallpaper person hired by the clients decorator hung the paper, The hanger claims the primer is the cause of the staining. is this possable? I believe the problem is the paste.
> 
> Any professional opinions would be most appreciated.
> Thanks Paul B.


Paul, its not the primer, its the paste. The Shur Stick clear is very comparable to the Romans 880, which IMHO is a very "greasy" clear and will stain delicate materials. Can you find out who's paper was installed? The manufacturer? Was it an English pulp? Bill A. who's name her is DaArch would be able to help.


----------



## daArch

Paul,

(like the way my "friends" put me on the spot ? :no:   )

Many of the HD clears (880 and 234 in particular) have proved to stain some papers some times. We got no consistency with this problem but a lot of conjecture from self-appointed experts.

Personally I do not like Shieldz others swear by it, so you are not going to get a consensus about that.

Who manufactured the paper? Can you provide a pattern number?

I ask because staining "usually" happens on pulp paper that is not heavily inked. BUT, I have had "blushing" happen when using 234 or 880 on some of the non-wovens. So knowing what the paper was would enable me to make as good a guess as anyone else. 

I assume no liner was used. Was one recommended in the instructions?

What do the stains look like? Color, size? Spots? or overall discoloration (what I call blushing) ? Any pictures?

Wallpaper pathology is complicated. The more information available, the easier it is to make a reasonable conjecture.


----------



## SamTHorn

*Thanks for this.*

I was wondering the going rate as well. I would like to follow this thread. Thanks for having me.

~ Sam


----------



## daArch

didn't know there WAS a "going" rate for the installation of anything. I always thought one needed to know their needs and their market to determine a fair price for all.

I mean, I know a gypsy installer who claims to make excellent money hanging commercial vinyl for $1.62/yard, but you'd better have a parking lot adjacent to the motel and a river near by - he resides in his camper.

And then I know the excellent hangers who can easily get upwards of $8.00/yd in the NY area. 

So many variables to consider.


----------



## parodi

SamTHorn said:


> I was wondering the going rate as well. I would like to follow this thread. Thanks for having me.
> 
> ~ Sam


Paperhangers here in Northern NJ and Southern NY State make in the range of $400 to $600 per day. Those who work in Manhattan that I know make in the $600 to $1000 per day.


----------



## katieswallpaper

Each wallpaper installation is unique and requires an installer to see the space in person in order to provide an accurate quote. In addition, the wallpaper style also has a dramatic impact with respect to installation costs. Commercial untrimmed bolts are thicker and require trimming on both sides.

A great way to find a reputable installer is by asking the wallpaper retailer who they recommend, they will generally have an installer they work with regularly.

Katie

Katie's Wallpaper Installation.
Toronto Wallpaper Installer.
http://www.katieswallpaper.ca


----------

